# Yongnuo 85 f/1.8 lens surfaces



## ahsanford (Nov 1, 2016)

Just yesterday, a Yongnuo clone of the EF 100mm f/2 USM shows up, and today, we have another Yongnuo lens surface:

http://photorumors.com/2016/11/01/new-yongnuo-yn-50mm-f1-8-lens-leaked-online/

The URL is carelessly titled -- it's an EF 85mm f/1.8 USM knockoff.

- A


----------



## Gnocchi (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe they could do a 50mm 1.4 copy (with a few improvements) for us as Well!


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> Maybe they could do a 50mm 1.4 copy (with a few improvements) for us as Well!



1) They've already designed it: http://petapixel.com/2014/09/25/yongnuo-50mm-f1-4-looks-like-near-perfect-clone-canon-50mm-f1-4/ ...but I don't believe they released it. Just a proto or trade show demo.

2) Yongnuo doesn't _improve_ anything (other than cost). Do not expect a magical 50mm f/1.4 USM II with rockstar AF and better build quality from them. They clone. That's what they do.

- A


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 2, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they could do a 50mm 1.4 copy (with a few improvements) for us as Well!
> ...



The reviews of the 50mm 1.8 claimed that it was better then Canon's 50mm 1.8 II


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> The reviews of the 50mm 1.8 claimed that it was better then Canon's 50mm 1.8 II



It's a mixed bag depends on what you care about.

LensTip - Yongnuo:
http://www.lenstip.com/425.4-Lens_review-Yongnuo_YN_50_mm_f_1.8_Image_resolution.html

LensTip - EF 50mm f/1.8 II:
http://www.lenstip.com/424.4-Lens_review-Canon_EF_50_mm_f_1.8_II_Image_resolution.html
_
"At first glance you can tell the Yongnuo performs noticeably worse than the Canon 1.8/50 II. Especially its performance by f/1.8 and f/2.0 is disappointing because the MTFs are distinctly below the decency level. In order to enjoy an acceptable image quality in the frame centre you have to stop down the tested lens to near f/2.5. In the case of the edge of the APS-C sensor you get sensible MTFs after stopping down the aperture to almost f/4.0 and on the edge of full frame you have to employ f/5.6. Such a performance can only be called weak"_

...but in fairness the Yongnuo had a better AF hit rate, and LensTip thought the build was a shade better. From some of their commentary, their lens was not a straight clone -- some elements were made larger and the focus ring works a little better. 

Whaddya know. Huh. I stand corrected.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Nov 2, 2016)

From the title, I thought it was going to be about new coatings. Disappointed.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 5, 2016)

The Chinese copy anything and have zero respect for copyright or patents. Still we in the West allow them to get away with it by buying the stuff.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 6, 2016)

If it was infringing patents surely Canon would complain and all lenses would be siezed by customs and/or the police.


----------



## sulla (Nov 6, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> The Chinese copy anything and have zero respect for copyright or patents. Still we in the West allow them to get away with it by buying the stuff.


Not always. The Yongnuo Speedlite RT Receiver YNE3-RX is a very clever product. Canon is not offering something like this. (It works great and enables triggering of studio flashes via the Canon RT system and the integration of (even Canon) EX flashes into the RT sytem).

Yes, they do also copy original products, but, like the Japanese, with every copy they learn and improve. They already arrived at a point where they create new products (YNE3-RX) and, some day, they will arrive at inventing all new ones.

I would expect Yongnuo lenses without a model-lens in a few years time.


----------



## ntt2007 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm hoping that more cloning and third party lens will make Canon renew their gold ring lens earlier.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 17, 2016)

I hope this will provoke Canon to release a new & improved 85mm f/1.8


----------

